
Resources For Novel Coronavirus Covid-19 - tosh
https://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/1872608
======
gnur
Anyone that wants to stay up to date with the virus should follow this channel
[0]

It's from the semi retired Dr. John Campbell, his videos are low tech but high
content. I've come to realize it is all our responsibility to make sure the
health care professionals can handle this.

If we assume this is going to be as big as some predict it will be, we
basically cannot escape it, but it is possible to lengthen the time in which
most infections well arise, lowering the peak and curve, which will in turn
greatly reduce the peak load on healthcare professionals.

A 1000 admissions a day might be impossible to handle, but 100 admissions
stretched out over 10 days is much more manageable. This is something everyone
can help with.

Also, take a lot of Vitamin D, it helps with handling the Covid19 and other
respiratory tract infections (both viral and bacterial). [1]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF9IOB2TExg3QIBupFtBDxg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF9IOB2TExg3QIBupFtBDxg)
[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5yVGmfivAk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5yVGmfivAk)

~~~
BiteCode_dev
> take a lot of Vitamin D

In France you can only get pills dosed at a very small 800 IU (international
unit, see:
[http://www.nafwa.org/vitamind.php](http://www.nafwa.org/vitamind.php))
without prescription, but in the US, you'll find some bottles dosing a single
pill up to 10 000 IU.

The pills look all the same no matter the dose. They are minuscule yellow
balls, but they can be very concentrated.

So "take a lot of Vitamin D" doesn't mean "take a lot of pills". Target an
amount of IU, and take exactly what you need for that.

Vitamin D has been found toxic if you take more than 60 000 IU/day for 3
month. You'd have to be quite heavy in your dosing to reach this, but I'd
rather share the info.

There is no overdose possible if you get it from the natural source:
exposition from the sun. And it's healthier. But as a geek you may see the
light of your monitor much more than the one from the sun, and D supplements
are incredibly cheap for the huge benefit in energy and mood they provide in
the winter.

I take 5 000 UI/day (as Cholecalciferol, so D3), and my doctor already thinks
it's a lot since the daily recommended dose here is 200 IU.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
seems like SV is going from micro-dosing acid to micro-dosing vitamin D :)

~~~
BiteCode_dev
Who said I stopped acid? :)

------
PherricOxide
The "Epidemic Data for COVID-19 (World)" data is showing 28 deaths for
Germany, which doesn't reflect the WHO or Robert Koth Institut data, which
show only 3...

[https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/situati...](https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/situation-
reports/20200311-sitrep-51-covid-19.pdf?sfvrsn=1ba62e57_6)

[https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus...](https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Fallzahlen.html)

~~~
meijer
Ok, that makes this website completely worthless at the moment.

~~~
noselasd
[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)
seems up to date.

~~~
martyvis
While the site and dataset is good, that particular link doesn't work well on
mobile Android Chrome. This one works a treat
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/85320e2ea5424dfaaa75ae62e5c06e61)

------
illys
From Europe, that reminds me a lot of Chernobyl time in 1986:

\- Everybody speaks about it.

\- Nobody has seen it yet (at least where the people I know live).

\- The invisible threat seems to be everywhere.

\- Everybody is changing its basic behavior (now: often wash hands, do not
shake hands or kiss, avoid crowds, think twice before visiting elderly...
then: avoid sandboxes and playgrounds for children, avoid rain, avoid certain
foods like mushrooms or salads...).

In a few words, it is a deadly shadow spreading on the world... it shakes the
world and it will pass.

------
DyslexicAtheist
a lot of this data are tools are utterly pointless unless you have also
transparency over how many tests are being done each day.

garbage-in/garbage-out

~~~
Someone
Not only how many, but also how they are sampled. A random sample across the
entire population will, likely, discover fewer cases than a sample of hospital
personnel and that, fewer than a sample of patients with pneumonia.

------
vgchh
A US specific question - Does anyone know of a dashboard where you can see the
trend of the Covid-19 positive cases by state? I would find it helpful to see
if my state is trending up/flat/down. For example, in MA the cases had been
doubling by day, except Yesterday they only jumped from 91 to 95. It would be
good to see the trend for MA as well as for other states.

~~~
alex_young
Unfortunately the availability of tests is so limited we really have no idea
of how many cases there are in any given state at the moment.

That said, the CDC publishes this data on a state basis daily here:
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-
us.html](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It could probably be pretty readily inferred from "pneumonia and flu cases in
which medical aid has been sought" data by extracting the normal seasonal
trend from the current data.

In the UK, hospitals/local health centres track this data (and deaths are
tracked down to quite a fine resolution, differentiating types of flu, for
example) and presumably they're putting it on their networked computers so in
theory the data is there in real time.

The gov.uk site "Number of coronavirus (COVID-19) cases and risk in the UK"
has now been updated -- to remove any localisation of data.

I suppose they think "if people can't easily access the data they can't know
how bad things are", which when you need to convince people of how bad things
are in order to control an epidemic seems like a "curious" move.

Someone is going to say "but you can drill down on this other site and get
figures for England" ... to which I say, yes, but gov.uk is for the UK as a
whole and is the authoritative website. I wish they'd just admit no-one is
publishing infection spread data for Wales.

Is this political? Well (non-Tory) Scotland seem to be able to keep their data
up front and accessible.

------
jmartrican
Different numbers are being reported from this site [0]

Which would be a more definitive source?

[0]
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries)

------
zmk_
I find that BNO [0] is the fastest in reporting new cases (both in aggregate
and in detail) and gives sources so you can see what region of the country is
affected.

[0] [https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-
coronavirus...](https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-
coronavirus..).

~~~
thombat
However at least for Germany the embedded map is very outdated, possibly
hasn't been updated for a week or more?

~~~
eth0up
+1

More than a week. Confirmed cases are 30 in Florida, presently. But strangely,
the map historically indicated much more, then suddenly removed many cases.

~~~
hef19898
One reason more to _never_ look at secondary sources. Stick to the primary
ones.

Nowadays every "data scientist" can pull a data set from the internet and toy
around with it. Build a map and website and put it online. Without review of
neither the results nor the source material. Share it on Twitter, reddit,
Facebook and the numbers are out there. Unverified and impossible to take
back.

I really wished people would stop doing that. Play around for yourself if you
want, but keep it to yourself.

------
idlewords
Wolframvirus

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
would be interested in your thoughts on how covid will change the election
process in the US. you spent some time in the trenches, so I really, really
would love to see a write-up (speculative or not idc :))

~~~
idlewords
The most likely outcome in my view is that a number of elderly legislators
will die before the election. Even last winter, before the virus hit, the
actuarial chances of everyone in the Senate living until November were down at
around 14%.

Much of Congress and the men running for President are in a very vulnerable
age group, and the nature of politics makes it hard to self-isolate.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gWVuTPWLXZH3nB5oVMAm...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gWVuTPWLXZH3nB5oVMAmbnw6BedmiSz16pRv3drrlX8/edit#gid=2063166065)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
appreciated, thanks for the link. covid19 will be a real wildcard adding
plenty of volatility then.

